# Honey & Olive OIl hair mask



## MysticWolf (Jul 19, 2004)

I was thinking this may help some of you who used Easy Straight and now your hair is damaged. You may want to experiment around with amounts tho and use more oil than honey so it's not as goopy to apply; don't want to contribute any more breakage to your already damaged hair! Plus my hair is really thick and long so I need a lot of this stuff. I can't promise that it will help but it's worth trying, right? (Especially since it's cheap..) It makes my hair really soft and shiny; I really hope it can help some of you ladies out! Mix 1/2 cup honey with 1/4 cup olive oil Coat dry hair with mixture and cover with plastic wrap or a shower cap. Leave on hair for 30 minutes and shampoo as usual. Like I said this stuff is pretty thick and goopy; so maybe try switching amounts and use 1/2 cup oil and 1/4 cup honey. Yes it's a sticky mess, and you will probably have to shampoo twice to get all the sticky stuff out of your hair. But it gives great results. I was also thinking, covering your hair with a warm towel could help some more, too. Good luck ladies, I hope this helps some!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for sharing this - I do hope it will come in handy for helping some of those ladies with their EasyStraight damage, as well as others who just want to try a treatment for their hair!


----------



## Laura (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, this sounds nice. I didnt use EasyStraight but i think i might try this at home some evening. Ive always wanted to do DIY hair masks at home but ive never tried!


----------



## Aisaka (Sep 10, 2012)

I used to have damaged hair due to hair treatments (hair rebonding treatment plus hair color). I have been using honey and olive oil on my locks for months now and my hair looks shiny, sleek, and feels so soft, it looks so natural!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I use the honey-olive oil mask every other weekend. 

To maintain the softness (as the mask only lasts a few days), this one is a must try: try mixing 1/8 tsp of the honey-olive oil mixture to your shampoo and massage it on your hair. Rinse it afterwards, no need to apply conditioner. The result is amazing, my hair does not look to oily, it has just the right amount of shine and it feels so soft. The honey locks in the moisture while the olive oil makes it look sleek.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

